# Massenhaft Daphnien



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo@ll!

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich unter der sonst klaren Teichoberfläche massenhaft kleine schwarze Pünktchen beobachtet.

Heute habe ich mir eine Wasserprobe mit ins Labor genommen und in Gemeinschaftsarbeit haben wir diese Pünktchen als Daphnien ( Wasserflöhe ) bestimmt. dea:


Ist ja ein tolles Fischfutter - aber meine Koi machen leider keinerlei sichtbare Anzeichen, daß sie das zu schätzen wissen  :cry: 


Da es meiner Meinung nach schon SEHR viele sind    und Abschöpfen auch nichts bringt - kann oder soll ich etwas dagegen unternehmen????Und wenn ja - WAS?


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Kuewi,

warum willste was dagegen unternehmen ? 

Meine 3 Kuh-Koi + Orfen gründeln in den Flachwasserzonen wie wild nach dem Kleinstgetier (ok, kriegen ja sonst sind anderes) ... ich würde die Koi weniger füttern, dann gehen sie auch an die Wasserflöhe, als schädlich würde ich sowas nicht sehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Ich würde das Kleingetier auf jedenfall drinlassen!!

Vielleicht kriegst du ja mal Koinachwuchs und der wird sich erkenntlich zeigen........


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

aufpassen! bei zuvielen wasserflöhen kann es zu empfindlichem sauerstoffmangel kommen!
einfach mal weniger füttern und schaunw as passiert! sonst eignen sich __ stichlinge __ moderlieschen und blaubandbärblinge zur bekämpfung!
lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Also ich hab dieses Jahr auch ein Teich neu angelegt und dort sind dann auch ruckzuck massig Wasserflöhe eingezogen....
Als ich dann ein paar Goldfische, Shubunkins und Sarrasan eingesetzt hatte, haben sich die Wasserflöhe zumindest nach meinem Augenmaß nicht mehr vermehrt und wurden vielleicht sogar weniger. 
Aber als ich dann 1-2 Wochen später noch einige Goldorfen und Blauorfen in den Teich setzte, war kurz darauf von den Wasserflöhen nix mehr zu sehen; die stürzten sich regelrecht auf die Flöhe 

Viele Grüße
Questor


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

*Re*

Hallo

ich denke: Wasserflöhe 





egal wie viele, sind kein Grund zu irgendeinen Handlungen
schau mal hier

* defekter Link entfernt *

die Zusammenhänge mit dem Eichenast halte ich für besonders empfehleneswert 

* defekter Link entfernt * 



* defekter Link entfernt *

nicht komplett eingefahrene Teiche neigen immer zu irgendwelchen
Schwankungen um ein Mittel ,
voreilige Handlungen bringe diesen Sinus nur aus dem Lot.

ruhig Blut 
finde es schön !
und besorg dir ein Mikroskop !
    :yingyang:  :sleeping:  :snoopy:    :schaf:  :fisch:  cool:


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Danke


  Ich habe ein Mikroskop im Labor und da haben wir ja auch herausgefunden, daß es Daphnien sind   
Das mit dem Herausfangen ist gar nicht so leicht: Die AQ-Fische sind zwar begeistert, aber die Dinger sind so klein, daß mein Kescher, obwohl er sehr fein ist - für die Daphnien doch zu grob ist.



Normalerweise füttere ich meine Koi nur alle 3 Tage mit einer Handvoll Futter.

Aber wir waren jetzt eine Woche auf Urlaub und mein Tiersitter hat es scheinbar zu gut gemeint   
Auch die Hunde und die Meeris sind jetzt auf Diät    


Das würde das plötzlich massenhaft Auftreten erklären.

Ich bin ja schon versucht, ein paar "__ Kleinfische" dazuzusetzen, da mein Fischhändler schon wegen Sauerstoffmangel durch übermässiges Plankton gewarnt hat.
Andererseits habe ich jetzt endlich alle Goldis heraussen  :? 

__ Moderlieschen sind heuer scheints nicht mehr zu bekommen ( außer Stu weiß eine Quelle ), Bitterlinge werden doch wieder relativ groß, und wenn sich die Fische wieder zu sehr vermehren brauche ich doch wieder irgendeinen __ Barsch oder sowas ähnliches......  




Übrigens:
Ich habe in einem AQ-Geschäft kleine braune __ Barsche gesehen, der Händler meinte nur was von " kommen aus Ungarn, sind eigentlich Amerikaner, die es dort jetzt frei lebend gibt, werden ca. 8 cm groß und fressen nur das, was sie sollen"    

Hat trotz dieser eigenartigen Beschreibung jemand eine Ahnung welche das sein können? ( Nicht daß ich welche will, ..)
So einen bläulichen Punkt auf Kiemenhöhe, wie ihn meine __ Sonnenbarsche hatten, konnte ich nicht entdecken - aber ich bin ja kein Fachmann.
Und Bilder habe ich keine.


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Ich hatte ja mal ein Flusskrebs im AQ.Der hat mit vorliebe Wasserflöhe vertilgt die ich ihm gefüttert habe (anderes Futter (Wasserasseln etc.) hat er vorerst links liegen gelassen)!!
Krebse werden sich im Teich sicher nicht so stark vermehren wie __ Kleinfische und somit wäre dann auch kein __ barsch oder ähnliches nötig

Aber erstmal abwarten was die Krebsspezies dazu sagen.......


Hat jemand erfahrung mit Lauben /Ukelein im gartenteich???
Bleiben klein ( <20cm) und sind gerne an der Wasseroberfläche.......
Vermehren die sich stark???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

sorry __ moderlieschen hab ich selbst auch noch nie gehabt..aber __ stichlinge könnt ich besorgen..
@ lorenz..hast du mit lebenden wasserflöhen oder mit dem getrockneten zeugs gefüttert?
aja und bezüglich lauben ist zusagen dass die durchaus auch mal 25 cm groß werden können und die sehr streßempfindlich sind bzw anfällig im bezug auf die wasserqualität!
 mfg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

@Stu-fishing:
Ich habe mir meine Wasserflöhe immer täglich in unseren kleinen Pflanzenteich mit einem minikescher gefangen.Der Krebs hat sich mitten in die Menge gestellt und einfach mit den beiden kleinen "Vordergreifern" (direkt am Maul) die Flöhe "eingesammelt".Von dem zeugs hat er jeden tag jede menge verdrückt.....

Lorenz


----------

